# Anyone else have these problems



## Black0535Altima (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey guys need to know if anyone else has these problems or can just advise me a bit.


First problem is on the roof of the car the black rubber/plastic piece that channels the rain from the roof that peice keeps on popping out of place the dealer popped it back in the last time it was in for service and now its out again. What causes something like that?

Second Problem is the gauge cluster keeps on rattling at light throttle and on some uphill climbs dealer cant seem to fix it. 

Last problem is a seemingly rough idle in park or in drive sitting at light kinda like tappin or a knocking almost i dunno exactly how to explain it just doesnt seem right to me or my brother he noticed it first i usually have music going so i dont hear it much, So i have checked the oil full i run 93 octane and its synthetic mobil 1 oil, the car only sounds bad idling, acceleration sounds normal as the first day i got it car has 23k miles on it.

whoops remembered another one Sqeeking brakes at stops and the pads look real good still so hopefully i can get those checked at the dealer and have them try to fix it.

Any help is apperciated.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

well, not sure about the sunroof issue... i'd say just get another rubber thing and replace it or suffer the leaks, but that's an easy fix. as to your gauge cluster, try pinpointing the spot of vibration. then... idk duct tape it from the inside of the dash or apply some rubber cement, jk don't do that. and for the rough idle problem, i think it's just our cars. if it's really that annoying, just pop it into neutral, that's what i do.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

a grounding kit might help with the idle... your base idle might be a lil high.. i had that issue .. the plastic molding on the roof.. that's a bitch.. i'm lucky ... but once your car pops one.. your gonna go through a few of them..


----------



## Black0535Altima (Mar 25, 2006)

Thats why i got a 100k warranty lol, its not idling high more like a low idle like 600rpm and it goes to 500rpm for a half a sec then back up almost like a stalling car would do.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

aiiiiiy idk man, could be a number of things get the dealer to check it out


----------



## Jerad (Aug 24, 2005)

My car does everything you just described. 

I had the dealer replace the trim under warranty. 

I had the dealer turn the rotors under warranty (I'll probably need to replace them in another few Ks).

The rattling noise is irritating and sporadic. Good luck fixing that though. 

The noises at idle sometimes occur. My tach stays totally level but I can clearly feel a "pushing/jumping" through the break pedal. But how could I explain that to the dealer! 

If I find solutions to any of these I'll let you know. 

I'm driving the 3.5s.


----------



## Black0535Altima (Mar 25, 2006)

Well took my car to the dealer and now it seems to be running fine, and they fixed the squeky brakes and trim peice under warranty. I guess all it needed was a oil change from the castrol syntec to the mobil one oil.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

jerad, i know the pushing feeling when ur stopped at a light; it feels like ur car wants to go somewhere lol but ur like 'No!' i feel it happens much more frequently when the a/c or whatever you call the non a/c thing is on.


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

If it only happens when the AC is on....Most ac compressors will cycle when they've been on a while. When they've been working a lot, and are very cold, the compressor doesn't need to operate, so it will shut off, and cycle on when necessary. I can't say for sure that the altima's does, but I know a lot of them do. The Altima's AC (05+) system is pretty retarded, so I can't really guess. Plus, I live in Louisiana so my AC is never cold enough.

Other problems, take it to the dealer. I think they can even fix the guage cluster rattle. Check the TSBs for rattles: www.nissanhelp.com If they can't, or you don't feel like it, get a piece of foam weatherstrip, or some of that spray foam and take off that cover and fix it yourself.

On the brakes, don't let them turn 'em. The altima's rotors are pretty thin and turning them will cause them to wear out quicker, and warp. If you have low mileage (premature for brake problems), they should replace them. If not, and you don't want to buy new ones, just turn them and buy yourself a couple thousand miles.


----------



## Jerad (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks. That A/C link makes sense to me. Thinking back, the problem only manifested on the hottest summer days. 

As for the brakes. They insisted on turning them. I know they'll crap-out now, but I plan on replacing everything when they do. Then again, maybe I'll have it out with the dealer. 

I suppose that one of Nissan's "economies" is inferior rotors.


----------

